
Erich Bloch, Who Helped Develop IBM Mainframe, Has Died - mooreds
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/technology/erich-bloch-who-helped-develop-ibm-mainframe-dies-at-91.html
======
mooreds
Great quote about computers: “You have to make sure your technology doesn’t
take more time to keep up with than to actually use.”

~~~
cgvgffyv
Desktop Linux in a nutshell.

~~~
knob
That's not true and it's a disservice to Linux. Ubuntu will work out of the
box. So will it variants. Probably applies to current Fedora variants as well.

~~~
clappski
Ubuntu have done really well with 'it just works'; it's the only distro that
installs out of the box with the correct Broadcom driver for my Mac Mini.
While I could of gone for Arch like I normally do, it was nice for a change to
have an installer I can walk away from and let it do its thing and come back
to a working machine.

------
khedoros1
My grandfather almost certainly would have known him. He worked in the
Poughkeepsie lab in the 50's and into the mid 60s. He led the development team
for the IBM 1620. I wish he was still around to ask.

------
hilario
What a loss!

------
dronemallone
fuck 2016.

~~~
leeoniya
reference to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhnUjf2gDWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhnUjf2gDWw)
?

------
AtheistOfFail
Why does 2016 seem so much shittier than previous years?

~~~
Shog9
Nostalgia is funny that way. D'you remember how crappy 1988 was? Of course
not. Maybe, _maybe_ you remember some good stuff, but anything lousy probably
either gets forgotten or attributed to something else.

In 20 years, you'll be looking back fondly.

~~~
nsxwolf
It's been a running joke for 2016 in particular though. I see it all over the
place. Every time some musician or actor dies, people personify 2016 in
particular as a murderer or such.

~~~
marviel
I wonder if this is just due to the contentz of this year's zeitgeist, rather
than to the particular events of this year.

~~~
protomyth
I think it started with a lot famous, beloved people dying and we are way more
sensitive to it now.

~~~
flamedoge
but it's so weird, why 2016, and why so many famous ppl dying this year.

